# RGB-CD-Booklet in CMYK für Druckerei richtig konvertieren



## DJTrancelight (14. März 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich habe die Suche bemüht und auch was gefunden, aber leider nicht alles.
Vorab - Nein ich verdiene kein Geld damit und mach das für einen Freund.

Er hat in PhotoPaint die Cover für Booklett, Inlay etc erstellt und dann die Sachen der Druckerei geschickt.

Folgender Fehlerbericht kam zurück:

1.
>das Schwarz setzt sich bei Ihnen aus cmyk zusammen. Insgesamt ist der Farbauftrag >zu hoch. Sie müssen aus dem Schwarzkanal cmy etwas herausnehmen!

2.
>Der Farbauftrag (...) ist zu hoch. Er sollte 300% nicht überschreiten 

3.
>"Die Labeldatei ist nicht rund angelegt". 
>Damit ist das Label für die CD gemeint. 

---------------------
Mir stehen die Programme CorelSuite 11 und Photoshop 6 zur Verfügung

zu 1 habe ich das hier gefunden:
Lösung: 
Das zu bearbeitende Bild in Photopaint in ein CMYK-Bild umwandeln (>Bild >Modus >CMYK (32 bit)). 
Dann alle Bildbearbeitungsschritte durchführen, die nötig sind (z.B. den Farbwert der schwarzen Fläche auf 100%K = 100% schwarze Tinte des Druckers ändern). 
Das Bild als CMYK-Bild abspeichern und in CorelDraw einbinden. Jetzt werden die Farbwerte so ausgedruckt, wie sie eingegeben wurden. 
....

Wie kann ich das in Photopaint oder Photoshop umsetzen?
-Farbwert der schwarzen Fläche auf 100%K = 100% schwarze Tinte des Druckers ändern
PS: Ich weiß, dass CMYK einen kleineren Farbraum als RGB hat und RGB schwarz nicht gleich CMYK schwarz ist.

zu 2:

Da fällt mir nur eine Lösung in Photoshop ein, wo ich unter Farbeinstellungen eigenes CMYK (Eurostandard Coated) 9%... mit 280 % Farbauftrag und 100% schwarz einstellen würde. Ist das richtig?

zu 3:

? keine Ahnung was da gemacht werden soll. Ich würde das in einen Power-Clip in CorelDRAW reinlegen.

Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrung mit CD Printproduktionen gehabt. Wäre super lieb wenn mir da einer Tipps geben könnte.

Die Druckerei möchte PDFs zum Schluss haben.

Mit Photopaint kenne ich mich so gut wie gar nicht aus - mit Photoshop recht gut.
Also wenn alles in Photoshop geht, dann ist es mir lieber : )

Das tolle Videotutorial zu CMYK von Martin Schäfer habe ich mir schon angeschaut.

Schon mal ein herzliches Dankeschön für eure Hilfe.

bye
DJTrancelight


----------



## regurge (14. März 2006)

schick der Druckerei eine .tiff (alle Ebenen werden gespeichert) und die Druckerei sollte den Rest machen, wenn nicht geh bitte zu einer anderen Druckerei, denn solche Arbeit überlässt man keinen "unerfahrenen" Kunden.

Falls du es trotzdem selber machen willst, werd ichs dir erklären


----------



## DJTrancelight (14. März 2006)

Hi,

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.

Ja, ich wäre sehr an deiner Hilfe interessiert. Mein Freund hat leider nun mal den Auftrag dieser Druckerei gegeben, bei der er 300 Cover drucken läßt. Aber ich werde ihm in jedem Fall zu einer anderen Druckerei raten.

Also, ich bin ganz Ohr 

Freu mich auf deine Antwort.

Schöne Grüße
DJTrancelight


----------



## DJTrancelight (16. März 2006)

Hallo regurge,

ich würde mich sehr freuen deine Hilfe zu bekommen. Also das Interesse an der Lösung ist immernoch sehr groß.

Freu mich natürlich, wenn die anderen mir auch helfen könnten und mir sagen können, wie man grundlegend solch ein CD-Booklet für eine Druckerei erstellt, wenn RGB-Fotos im Spiel sind.

Denn mir ist immer noch nicht klar, wie lange man im RGB-Modus arbeiten soll, bis die Konvertierung nach CMYK stattfindet - oder soll man gleich im CMYK-Modus anfangen? 

Ich habe nur Photoshop 6 und die CorelSUITE 11 zur kommerziellen Verfügung.

Vielen Dank euch allen!

Beste Grüße
DJTrancelight


----------



## regurge (16. März 2006)

Tut mir Leid hab den Thread vergessen/übersehen 

Also wenn du ein RGB Bild in CMYK umwandeln willst ist der beste weg über den Poof; (eine Art CMYK Simulator, .... wenn du dein Bild so eingestellt has, dass es dir gefällt, kannst du mit der richtigen Umwandlung beginnen)

Wenn du den Proof einrichtest, kannst du die diversen Farbprofile testen, per "strg+alt+shift+y" kannst du nun den Proof ein und ausschalten. So kannst du dich nun Schritt für Schritt an das RGB-Original herantasten.


----------



## DJTrancelight (17. März 2006)

Hey, brauchst dich doch nicht zu entschuldigen. Bin doch für jede Hilfe dankbar 

OK, das hört sich sehr gut an, aber was ist mit diesen beiden Problemen?
Habe ich die richtigen Lösungsansätze in meinem Eröffnungshthread ganz oben, oder bin ich auf dem falschen Weg?
----------------------------
1.
>das Schwarz setzt sich bei Ihnen aus cmyk zusammen. Insgesamt ist der Farbauftrag >zu hoch. Sie müssen aus dem Schwarzkanal cmy etwas herausnehmen!

2.
>Der Farbauftrag (...) ist zu hoch. Er sollte 300% nicht überschreiten 

------------------------------

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.

bye
DJTrancelight


----------



## regurge (17. März 2006)

da würde ich bei der Druckerei nochmal genau nachfragen wie die das meinen  und ob deine Lösung von denen akzeptiert wird


----------



## DJTrancelight (17. März 2006)

Ok, danke für deine Antwort.

In der Zwischenzeit hat er es jetzt der seiner Druckerei geschickt.

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.

Vielleicht finde ich doch noch im Netz Infos die generell das Problem mit dem Farbauftrag behandeln.

bye
DJTrancelight


----------



## Leola13 (17. März 2006)

Hai,

zu deinem 300% Farbauftrag hier noch zwei Links :

Mediengestalter.info  und etwas Theorie CMYK

Ciao Stefan


----------



## DJTrancelight (17. März 2006)

@ Leola 13

Super Links Vielen Dank, da lese ich mich durch und die Seite kommt gleich zu meinen Favoriten  

bye
DJTrancelight


----------

